# Best way to clean aluminum?



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys!

I have a Supreme Spartan utility van and it has the aluminum corners with the rest of it being white fiberglass. The aluminum is chalky and I would like to shine it up. Do any of you have any advise on the best product to use for that.

Thanks, I just bought it and the last owner never cleaned it so I have some work ahead of me.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I figured it out. I bought two products, turtle wax liquid and a can of stuff called Never Dull.

The Never Dull is awesome. Not sure what it is but the can is packed full of, what looks like, wool. It's moist and smells like WD-40. A little bit of rubbing and it's like a mirror. Very impressed!

Mike


----------



## indybuilder (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue Magic Metal Polish is a great product if elbow grease is in high supply.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep Mike the Never Dull is amazing stuff. It will polish any metal as well. Like the stainles steel or brass around a shower door.

Cole


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Two other great products are Mothers' Polish for polishing, will take out fine scrathes. It's like a buffing compound.

The other is for all you trailer owners. Spray Nine will clean the painted alluminum trailers like new.


----------



## nikstar (May 20, 2010)

A homemade solution you can make is lemon juice mixed with salt. It polishes and shines, just rub it over the van with a rag.


----------



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

baking soda


----------



## radhika (Aug 4, 2010)

First wash the car with car washing soap and water.
Then let the time go to dry your vehicle then apply Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish.


----------



## nikstar (May 20, 2010)

I've heard mixed reviews about turtle wax, which one did you buy?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

mexicans??????


----------



## 2784 (Sep 24, 2010)

never dull is the sht


----------



## nikstar (May 20, 2010)

I've never found Never Dull. Maybe it's not available in the UK


----------



## 2784 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Eagle one product*

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_9990000082953811P?vName=Computers%20&%20Electronics&cName=CarElectronics&sName=Accessories&sid=KDx20070926x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9990000082953811P

or amazon.com has it


----------



## nikstar (May 20, 2010)

2784 - thanks for that! I don't know why it didn't occur to me to order it online - might try it out


----------

